# Java Video Player



## t0mekk1st (6. Dez 2011)

Hallo Comm,

ich hatte ursprünglich C++ gelernt, bin dann aber länger bei Java geblieben und zuletzt bei Adobe Flash / Flex / ActionScript gelandet. Leider stellt sich möglicherweise heraus, dass meine Anforderungen sich vielleicht mit Adobe Flex nicht lösen lassen. Somit "back to the roots" und ich stelle folgende Frage, ob diese mit Java lösbar wären:

1. Es geht um einen Video-Player, der Full-HD Videos ruckelfrei auf folgender Hardware abspielen soll:

Variante 1:
CPU = Intel Atom D525 (2x 1.8GHz mit HT = 4 Threads)
Chip = ION 2
OS = Windows 7 oder Linux (Ubuntu 10.04 oder 11.04)
HDD = 2.5" mit 5.400 U/min

Variante 2:
CPU = Intel Core2Duo e5300 2x 2.6 GHz
Chip = Intel GMA 3100 (G31)
OS = windows 7 oder Linux (Ubuntu 10.04 oder 11.04)
HDD = 3.5" mit 7.200 U/min

2. Künftige Videos kommen wahrscheinlich im MP4 Format und sind h.264 MPEG4 kodiert. Ein Beispielvideo, welches mit Flex (Adobe AIR 3.1 Desktop-Anwendung!) jetzt schon starke Schwierigkeiten auf oben genannter Hardware macht:

Dateiformat: MP4
Größe: ca. 170 MByte
Bildbreite: 1280px
Bildhöhe: 720px
Datenrate: 19488 KBit/s
Codec: h.264

Das Video kann auf oben genannter Hardware problemlos und mit sehr niedriger CPU-Auslastung mit Videoplayern wie z.B. VLC (VideoLANClient) oder WindowsMediaplayer ruckelfrei abgespielt werden. Mit Flash gibts unerwünschte Ruckler und die CPU-Auslastung ist recht hoch. Nach 2 Tagen Google-Ausquetschen gibt es immer noch keine Lösung.

3. Nach Möglichkeit sollte der Player auf einem Linux-System laufen. Zur Not ist Windows 7 eine Alternative.

Ist das mit Java möglich? Falls nicht, weiß jemand, mit welcher Programmiersprache es sonst möglich wäre? Player wie z.B. VLC schaffen es ja problemlos auch in FULL-HD.


----------



## madboy (6. Dez 2011)

Was genau willst du/brauchst du? Nen komplett neuen Videoplayer oder nur ne GUI dafür?
Falls nur GUI, würde ich mir mal mplayer anschauen. Da gibt's nen Modus, wo du einfach Strings in eine Pipe schreibst und der Player führt sie dann aus (weiß nicht mehr genau, wie das war).
Außerdem gibt es da auch Java-Bindings so weit ich weiß.

Wenn du aber schon nach einer Programmiersprache fragst: nimm C/C++, worin die Player selber geschrieben sind und du hast keine Probleme ;-)


----------



## t0mekk1st (6. Dez 2011)

Ich benötige einen kompletten Player, ohne Buttons, ohne bar, ohne GUI. Einfach nur den VideoStream auf dem Bildschirm. Eine Playlist bekommt der Player über eine externe Datei. Die playlist spielt er in endlosschleife ab. Ab und zu wird die playlist durch eine andere getauscht. Alles passiert autonom, also ohne dass ein User etwas anstoßen muss. Optimal, wenn es auf dem Atom mit nvidia ion2 flüssig läuft. Vielleicht habe ich mich auch etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. Ich möchte den Player mit Java selbst programmieren, da er noch einige sonderFunktionen haben muss. Wie ich diese einsetze weiß ich. Mir fehlt nur der Quellcode zum Videos abspielen wie in den oben genannten Anforderungen.


----------



## Kr0e (6. Dez 2011)

VLCj oder GSTreamer-Java können das. - Alles was C++ kann , kann auch Java durch JNI 

Aber nur mal so im Voraus: Netbooks können nur begrenzt Full HD. Es msus eine richtige Graka vorhanden sein! Egal welche Playertricks du nutzt, das gibt die Hardware nicht her...

Achja und wenn du pure C++ empfehlst, dann sollte erwähnt werden, dass die Probleme dafür an anderen Enden losgehen. Vermutlcih schon beim Compilieren


----------



## t0mekk1st (6. Dez 2011)

Die Softwareseitige dekomprimierung des Videos erfolgt in Flash mit sehr hoher ProzessorBelastung. Wenn der FlashPlayer das mit HardwareUnterstützung hin bekommt, muss ein GrafikChip mit decodierEinheit vorhanden sein. Ohne diese Einheit wird die softwaredeCodierung in Kraft treten. Der nettop mit dem Atom Prozessor und der Ion 2 GrafikEinheit schafft das locker. Der andere Rechner mit dem Core2Duo und den G31 Chip wird es mit Flash gar nicht schaffen. Mit Java hab ich so etwas noch nicht gemacht. Daher dieses Thema. Und danke schon mal für die schnellen antworten. Vielleicht arbeitet der Algorithmus von einer Java Bibliothek effizienter als der von Adobe?


----------



## Kr0e (7. Dez 2011)

t0mekk1st hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht arbeitet der Algorithmus von einer Java Bibliothek effizienter als der von Adobe?



Das bezweifel ich leider... =(


----------



## irgendjemand (7. Dez 2011)

ohn mich zu sehr mit der thematik auszukennen bezweifel auch ich stark das du mit java bessere performance ereichen wirst als mit flash
das größte problem stellt die VM dar ... alles was zwischen dem java-code und "der außenwelt" ausgetauscht werden soll läuft über die VM ... und das ist die größte bremse in java ...
wenn selbst flash mit hardware-unterstützung nicht mehr klar kommt ... wirst du mit java noch schlechtere karten haben ... zu mal das eine art doppel-gewrape wäre weil du die daten von "außen" durch die vm in deinen code ziehen musst ... diesen dann natürlich entsprechend verarbeiten *im fall hd-video dekomprimieren* ... das ganze in den RAM laden ... dir von "außen" noch ein GUI reinziehen ... das mit daten aus dem RAM füttern ... das ganze update ... und wieder nach außen zur anzeigen "rausdrücken" ... wobei das nur video wäre ... das ganze sync mit audio zu halten wird auch noch mal lustig ...

alles in allem : wenn man HD-videos mit 720p in H.264 gucken will ... braucht das system auch die nötige power dafür ... das heißt *in reihenfolge* gute platten *um die daten schnell in den RAM zu laden* ... guten CPU *um die daten zu dekomprimieren* ... gute grafik-hardware *die das rendering übernimmt und damit die CPU entlastet* ...

wenn der rechner diese power nicht hat ... ist es fast egal mit welchen mitteln du ein solches vorhaben umsetzt ... das ergebnis kann nur schlechter werden ...

als VLC und WinMP das "halbwegs problemlos" packen dürfte an deren system-naher programmierung und ausgefeilten codecs liegen ... da stecken ja auch jahre an erfahrung hinter ...


----------



## t0mekk1st (7. Dez 2011)

guten morgen "irgendjemand".

mit deinem recht ausführlichen beitrag muss ich dir natürlich recht geben! sry, aber bei 2 argumenten muss ich widersprechen :bae:

1. ich habe mir mal durch die bitrate eines "gewöhnlichen" MPEG4 komprimierten FullHD videos ausgerechnet, dass die festplatte zur flüssigen bereitstellung der daten für northbridge, cpu und ram einen mindestdatendurchsatz von 12 bis 15 MByte / sek braucht.

ich habe noch einen 6 jahre alten laptop mit einem intel pentium mobile dualcore Txxxx mit 1.6 GHz und einer ATI HD3280 (oder so...) drin... die festplatte ist eine 2.5" mit S-ATA1 schnittstelle und schafft mit ach und krach 75MByte / sek datendurchsatz. HD ready filme schafft dieser laptop gerade noch so, ohne dass es ruckelt, aber Full HD zwingt leider den prozessor und die grafikkarte in die knie.

2. bisher habe mit adobe flex und air für desktop-anwendungen den player versucht zu programmieren. AIR und DESKTOP unterliegen vielen einschränkungen bezüglich der verwendbaren klassen. bisher konnte ich nur die klasse "s:videodisplay" oder "s:videoplayer" verwenden, da alles andere wie z.B. "stageVideo" nicht funktioniert (weil die klasse "stageVideo" nur für AIR Anwendungen im TV- oder mobile-Bereich zur verfügung steht). die beiden benannten klassen decodieren mit hilfe von flash player 10. trotzdem unterstützen diese klassen die hardwarebeschleunigung nur, wenn mein player im webbrowser läuft, aber nicht als AIR desktop applikation. also wird wieder software-decodiert und der prozessor stark belastet.

würde ich den player nur im webbrowser laufen lassen können, dann wäre das alles kein problem. ich brauche ihn allerdings als desktop-app für desktop-rechner.

heute habe ich nur noch eine allerletzte chance durch größere manipulation des SDK's eventuell es doch noch mit flash hinzubekommen. falls das nicht klappt, stehe ich wieder mit leeren händen dar.


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (7. Dez 2011)

Ohne es selbst bereits probiert zu haben: Die Videounterstützung (inkl. aller Controlls etc.) sollte in JavaFX 2.0 Out of the box funktionieren, zumindest, wenn das stimmt, was man bei Oracle so lesen kann: JavaFX Example Code | SimpleVideoPlayer | JavaFX Demo

P.S.: Ich übersah: Die Linux-Unterstützung ist derzeit bei Java FX noch nicht gegeben, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## t0mekk1st (7. Dez 2011)

vor knapp über einer Woche ist ein neues SDK für Adobe Flex rausgekommen. Damit ruckeln alle Videos zwar nun auf meinem DEV-Rechner, jedoch auf dem winzigen Nettop (Atom CPU mit ION2 Chip) läuft alles ruckelfrei und FullHD mit 14% CPU-Last.

Musste da leider auch ein bisschen dirty rumtricksen, um Probleme zu umgehen. Somit kann dieses Thema nun geschlossen werden. Ich danke für Eure Aufmerksamkeit UND die Lösungsvorschläge


----------

